# Amateur here!



## beatlesusan (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm Susan. I just got a Nikon D40 and love it. Is this forum just for support issues? Or can we swap ideas, photos, criticism, etc. ?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

this is an old thread, but got a good go. post a photo and see what comments you get on it - obviously keeping with in the site rules.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Susan and Dribble,

First of all, a very warm welcome to you both especially to the Photographer's corner.

This place is for any one with an interest in photography - beginner or expert. Swap ideas, post pics and get support wher & when needed...

Please feel free to post your photo here. Under 800 pixels on the longest side if possible. There are a couple of special rules related to copyright, subject and critique of other folks photographs. It is important to read the 'sticky' in the beginning of the P'sC forum here.

Other than that, go for it and welcome :wave:


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

when i cropped this image i was advised to use the rule of thirds. i think that rule is greatly over rated and only particular to shots where a reduced aperture has been used for landscape images or something where most of the image is in focus.
so does anyone think the thirds rule would have made this photo any better?

the 800 pixels has made it a bit small. a larger image can be got with link below.
http://www.adrive.com/public/4770fea197736985f058356f5a68c007db5b6489b2853b1e40f13c3bedc685e3.html


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all, welcome to TSF :wave:




dribble said:


> ...
> so does anyone think the thirds rule would have made this photo any better?


Yes I do. I think you could have cropped the right side so the twig comes out just left of the corner - placing the fly mid-right frame. But it is a nice shot as it is.


----------



## beatlesusan (Jun 29, 2009)

Great! Thanks so much. I look forward to sharing


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

out of curiosity i've created a thread with a poll to see how many would have an opinion on it. if someone was paying for this photo and wanted it cropped off centre i would have no objection doing so. i just don't care for the rule.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A great shot - well done.

I agree with yustr... or even as an alternative, a tight crop and make the dragon fill the frame with some rotation to get 'the right angle'.

Give it a smidgen of sharpening, not too much or the noise will be showing. Also a tiny fraction of lightening of the light end.

If you have software that allows you to use the histogram, move the white pointer toward the left as per the examples. The first one shows that there is a slight under exposure. The second one shows the pointer at the threshold of the white portions of the image.



















I used Photoshop but any photo editor should allow you to 'lift' the brightness a little. I have not cropped the image... 

There are many times where the rule of thirds can be deliberately broken, bent or ignored. However, there are many more times when it is does enhance the aesthetics of the image... It is a matter of experiment & at the end of the day, personal choise.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

lol - well i suppose everyone cannot be wrong. i had to use getdataback to recover the deleted original and then re-crop it. i still have the original just in case more adjustments are needed. :wink:

EDIT: i didn't adjust the levels of light. that's something i'd normally look at before i goto print. in my defence with the cropping, these photos were taken with the idea of modelling the dragonfly as supposed to be a pretty picture.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's nowt wrong with centre, don't forget, the centre is just the 'middle 3rd' :grin:


----------

